# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How did YOU find your perfect REm state/best time to WILD?

## Erii

I can't seem to find a good time to WILD
I know everyone is different, but how long did it take you to find the right time to WILD/long REM state?
how many trials and errors did it take?
what did you do to find it?
thanks  :smiley:

----------


## dakotahnok

*I have never acomplished WILD... Its just not the technique fpor me. 

But the later you do it in the night the better. In the last 1/4 Of the night you have about half the dreams and REM periods than you do in the rest of the night. If you sleep 10 hours then your last 4 Rem periods would be about fifteen minutes apart.*

----------


## Erii

Yeah for the past three days I've been trying wilds  :smiley:  last night I got to the ringing in my ears which is a breakthrough for me

----------


## dreamspinner

I would say drink about 4 cups of water and when you get up note down time. Becouse your brain only tells you to wake up for the bathroom after the rem stage (i think) so depending on the time you awoke bring back you alarm about 10-20mins and you should be close to rem phase.

----------


## Puffin

> I would say drink about 4 cups of water and when you get up note down time. Becouse your brain only tells you to wake up for the bathroom after the rem stage (i think) so depending on the time you awoke bring back you alarm about 10-20mins and you should be close to rem phase.



I believe that's correct.  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I keep track of when my dreams happen.  I wake up after every dream to write it down and note the time.  Then I just time my WBTB accordingly.

----------


## iDreambig

> I keep track of when my dreams happen.  I wake up after every dream to write it down and note the time.  Then I just time my WBTB accordingly.



When you wake up after a dream, how far back do you set your alarm so you can note your REM phase?

----------


## dreamspinner

I had a nightmare yesterday and as I woke becouse of it I was able to note down my REM phase. 
You have my gratitude dead girl with blond hair wielding a knife.

----------


## JP

I find experimentation and evaluation to be the best methods. After setting my alarms to 2, 3, 4, and so on  I have come to the conclusion that the majority of my lucids occur between 6 and 7 AM. I find this to be true because I generally wake up around 8 or 9 in the morning and often my dream occurrence, remembrance, and lucidity is much higher during 6 and 7. I would say try waking up an hour or so before you normally do and take it from there.

----------


## J.D.

Get an early start, say 8am.  Early enough so that you're gagging to get back to bed for the next couple of hours.  Go about your business (for me it's 2hrs of classes, grab a quick bite to eat) and settle down for a nap in the early afternoon.  Even if you don't manage a straightforward WILD, you'll no doubt get some sort of DILD due to being awake for a bit, kind of a big WBTB.

----------


## johnathon444

My problem is im always worried about the time, i have come upon a fancy for the time ><
so if i have an alarm set then im always wondering how long i have left to sleep. am i going to dream, i feel burdened, how do i fix this?

----------


## SkinnyBill

> Yeah for the past three days I've been trying wilds  last night I got to the ringing in my ears which is a breakthrough for me



Id say the ringing in the ears is VERY close.
My first one (the other day, which i have yet to post on) was immediatley after the ringing.

Basically i woke up, and heard the ringing. I thought, oh, i may aswel try a WILD, so i laid still as i was, and the ringing got really intense and loud, and i just felt a sensation in my body for like 3 seconds, and next thing it was daylight and i was in bed. Checked i was dreaming (pinched nose) and, although I couldnt fly ( :-( ) i managed to accidentally push my bedroom window out xD

----------

